# Cuba Libre The Brute Cigar Review - Enjoyable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I waited until I smoked a box of these before I could make a decision due to the inconsistency. Most were very good mild to medium, none burned w...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre The Brute Cigar Review - Enjoyable


----------

